# FPS in atitool



## Jagge (Feb 27, 2005)

I have a powercolor 9800se aiw.
I checked it with the atitool it showed me 80FPS.
I softmodded it and got the 4 other pipes unlocked, and no artifacts (lucky me I guess ).
Now I looked at the FPS and it was 220AVG.

I did a restart and the FPS went to 40AVG
Is there something wrong?

I tested it with 3dmark2001se -->10600pnts
test system was a 2500sempron166fsb with 768MB ram via kt400chipset


----------



## Jagge (Feb 28, 2005)

found it.
advanced screen settings


----------

